# Headed to Copenhagen / Stockholm -- gear/location advice appreciated



## ahsanford (Apr 21, 2017)

We're off to Copenhagen and then Stockholm before too long. Nine days total between the two cities.

Per the usual, travel as a family is a stick-and-move sort of activity in which I am not afforded the luxury of chimping, scripting/posing shots, using a flash, or getting a second try at it. So I usually strip down my kit on these trips and go with 2-3 of the following lenses on my 5D3:


16-35 f/4L IS
24-70 f/4L IS
28 f/2.8 IS
35 f/2 IS
50 f/1.4 (Canon)

Usually bring: BR strap, Gorillapod w/ballhead, UV and CPL filters, _sometimes_ the lens hoods depending on space.

Usually leave at home: 600EX-RT, EF 40 pancake, 100L , 70-200 f/2.8L IS II and the 2x T/C, all my landscape gear

So, all that said, here are the questions:

1) For those that have been / have lived in either city, what locations did you find memorable as a photographer?

2) If you were to go with a two lens setup for the whole trip -- knowing my aversion to lugging heavy gear around on long treks through the city -- what would you choose for those locations, and why?

3) What single lens might you rent that isn't on the list above that might be a good move for me? If it helps, I trend towards fast wide/standard primes -- so the 35L II, 35 Art, 24L II, 50L come to mind. I'm game to other ideas, but good reliable AF is an absolute must for my needs.

Advice appreciated, thanks!

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2017)

I see you have that 50mm lens with you  Never be without one!


----------



## bjale (Apr 21, 2017)

When are you going? Right now spring is coming in Stockholm, so in the city you could get some nice shots but out on the islands it is still not very green that takes some of the beauty away. But if you are going in some weeks I can give you some more ideas.

Björn
Based in Stockholm


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 21, 2017)

i'd strongly suggest visiting the Carlsberg museum 

as for the kit advice, i'd take the 16-35 and the 50 for low light..but i have a crop camera..you might be better with the 24-70 and the 50


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 21, 2017)

16-35 and the 50 prime plus the flash. With family photos, having a flash gives a lot more flexibility in lighting when trying to balance foreground/background exposure (fill) and for indoor shots. 16-35 for focal length flexibility in tight quarters. 50 for a slightly longer focal length and lower ambient light photography. 70mm is still too short for telephoto, and I'd almost always pick aperture flexibility (1.4 vs. 4) over 20mm and IS.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 21, 2017)

bjale said:


> When are you going? Right now spring is coming in Stockholm, so in the city you could get some nice shots but out on the islands it is still not very green that takes some of the beauty away. But if you are going in some weeks I can give you some more ideas.
> 
> Björn
> Based in Stockholm



Around the beginning of June, if that helps.

- A


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 22, 2017)

Copenhagen: Frederik's Church & the Palaces, Rosenborg Castle Gardens, the harbor tour (when they say duck for the bridges they whole-heartedly mean it!), The Round Tower, the Statue of the Little Mermaid, no end of stuff to see.

If it's news there's a lane on the roads between the sidewalk and the vehicle lanes for bicycles and mopeds; the moped riders have utter right of way and are _not_ afraid to exercise it.

I had only a little time there with a disposable film camera, but I would very much like to go back with what I have learned since.

Jim


----------



## PKinDenmark (Apr 22, 2017)

hi Ahsanford.
Great idea to visit Copenhagen (my home-town) in June.

For a family-trip (where family har priority over photography, as I read your description) I would go with the flow with the family 100% - rather than aiming for National Geographic level photography. 
To me this means simplify the camera-setup. I would take camera in BR-strap + only one flexible lens. No more.
For me that would be the 24-105mm. So from your list it would be 24-70mm. Will cover most situations well enough. 
Rather spend the time on being with the family, seeing good places, enjoying taking part in the general outdoor life in the city.

Jim's suggestions of good places are certainly valid. Much can be added. 
If you like daily city-life check out these areas - very different and representative:
- Christianshavn (charming old area with canals)
- Noerrebro (start from 'The Red Square')
- Frederiksberg (start from Frederiksberg Runddel - include the gardens, eventually add the Zoo)
If you like museums check out: 
- Ny Carlsberg Glyptotek (wonderful building, interior, art from Egyptian to impressionist and beyond)
Good kid-stuff - and pleasant for adults as well:
- Tivoli gardens
- Zoo
- 'Eksperimentarium'
- 'Frilandsmuseet' - a great open air museum showing Danish old times country-life. 13 km N from centre

Enjoy your trip.
Peder


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 22, 2017)

I've been in Copenhagen several times. It is a very nice city, but I have nothing to add to the other recommendations you have received. Just walking around in the city center should give you many opportunities. 

With regards to lenses, out of your lenses I would choose the 28 and the 50. They are nice, small and light. I am not sure I would rent either of the lenses you suggest for this trip, and that's because you really don't need fast lenses in Scandinavia in June (unless hunting for bokeh). It will probably be light enough outside for shooting at f2.8 till probably 10pm. If you are renting, I really like all of the Canon lenses you consider. I never found any love for my (now sold) 35ART.


----------



## kaihp (Apr 22, 2017)

I grew up just in the suburbs and currently live 10km from the center of Copenhagen.

Jim and Peder make some great points, so I won't repeat their good points.

Of the lenses you mention, I'd go for (1) 24-70 and (2) 16-35 on the 5D3. 
In the beginning of June, the sun will be up from 4.30am to 9.40pm, with quite a prolonged blue hour.

I wouldn't trek to Frilandsmuseet unless your family wants to go there.
Actually, since this is a family trip, I'd turn it around and ask: what sites do your family want to see - then use that as a plan/template for the photo-ops that are close by.
If you like amusement parks there's Dyrehavsbakken as well, which is at the edge of the large Deergarden.

If you're into pastries, I'd recommend you to make a stop at La Glace.

The round tower is quite easily accessible and lifts you up some 32m above ground, overlooking most of the city.
Note that it can get quite windy up there...

As Jim is saying, stepping into a bike lane without looking can get you seriously injured when a bike hits your at 25-30kph. It's called a Bike Lane for a reason - they have the way of right.

The canal tour _is_ touristy, but a great way of seeing/learning about the city.

PS: bring wind/rain-proof jackets. Don't bother with umbrellas, because it tends to rain horizontally here.

Feel free to PM me for details/help.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 24, 2017)

Kids locations = not needed. Our 'kids' are of the four-legged variety and they'll be in (very fun) boarding while we are away.

That said, my wife is a handful -- she never stops moving -- so all the prior 'stick and move' comments still apply.

Great feedback, all, please keep it coming! Any more thoughts on Stockholm?

- A


----------



## BurningPlatform (Apr 25, 2017)

I do not know what kind of photography you mainly do, so it is difficult to recommend. I do not live in Stockholm (or Copenhagen), but I have visited Stockholm quite many times. I have not managed to get a decent photograph there, though, but that is my problem. 

There are of course the standard tourist attractions, the old town and the castle, if that is what you are interested in. There is a nice photography museum http://fotografiska.eu/ in Södermalm, and strolling around Södermalm is also fun. The "Vasa" ship is a must-see, of course, the high point of Swedish engineering (or more accurately, a monument to excessive customer requirements). A ship that sank on it's maiden voyage from the first breeze it encountered in 1628. You'll need a wide aperture lense when photographing the ship, at least the last time I saw it the lights were dim to shield the old ship. Or boost your ISO, as you probably need some depth of field as well. Wide angle is probably ideal.

If you are into concerts, there are quite many of those in June: Zara Larsson June 1st, Veronica diMaggio June 2nd, Radiohead June 9th, and Justin Bieber June 10th. And lots more, they may be sold out, though. 

Stockholm is situated on islands, there is plenty of sea to see, and boat trips to make. If you are from the States, you probably like driving a car. You could make a scenic drive (well, not all of it is scenic, but quite some of it is) around the islands, which also involves two very short ferry trips; from Stockholm to Värmdö (road) to Myttinge to Rindö (ferry) to Vaxholm (ferry) and back to Stockholm. Check the schedules, though.

And if you want to see the real multi-cultural Stockholm, you could take the subway to e.g. Kista (a suburb) during daytime, when Kista is a business city, and when the evening comes the population changes totally. But well, if you are not into that kind of thing, maybe not. Watching all the different nationalities at Sergels Torg may be enough.

And as mentioned the light will be great. You'll be able to photograph practically through the night, although the sun does set at Stockholm's latitude for a few hours. But it won't be pitch dark even in the middle of the night. Sunsets are late and sunrises very, very early. (Quite many foreigners find it difficult to sleep, actually.)


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 25, 2017)

BurningPlatform said:


> I do not know what kind of photography you mainly do, so it is difficult to recommend.



Ah -- right. I shoot what's around me. Nothing too scripted, serious, or specific:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

...but it's fair to presume I won't be shooting landscapes or concert work as (mentioned before) this will be a 'stick and move' sort of trip.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 25, 2017)

BurningPlatform said:


> The "Vasa" ship is a must-see, of course, the high point of Swedish engineering (or more accurately, a monument to excessive customer requirements). A ship that sank on it's maiden voyage from the first breeze it encountered in 1628.
> 
> [break]
> 
> If you are into concerts, there are quite many of those in June: Zara Larsson June 1st, Veronica diMaggio June 2nd, Radiohead June 9th, and Justin Bieber June 10th. And lots more, they may be sold out, though.



1) I have a Swedish-American friend who insisted Vasa be our #1 stop. He calls it the Spruce Goose of Sweden.

2) I'd kill to see Radiohead again. Huge fan. Not sure our dates line up, but I will look into it, thx.

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a friend who is a marine engineer and one of his hobbies is building museum 'model' boats. He has a Vasa and I read some wonderful text books on the history of the ship and her recovery.

He also has a 20 foot rivet accurate 'model' of the Titanic's sister ship Olympic in production, his estimate for completion is another ten years! The class of ship the Titanic was was actually an Olympic-class liner.


----------



## kaihp (Apr 25, 2017)

ahsanford, I found this map on /r/Copenhagen:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EaGtFWRmQzF2nmVBI28lN5lwg5k&usp=sharing


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 25, 2017)

kaihp said:


> ahsanford, I found this map on /r/Copenhagen:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EaGtFWRmQzF2nmVBI28lN5lwg5k&usp=sharing



Already have a map, thanks -- I don't just listen to you lot! 

I write this forum to shake out *what grabbed you as photographers* in those destinations, and that might inform what I go to see and what I might bring to capture it with.

- A


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 25, 2017)

I think it would be remiss not to have the 70-200, if nothing else but to record details. There also have to be times when you can't get close enough or you'd like the effect of a tele lens.
Both the 16-35 and the 24-70 should round out your kit well. I see little to no value (aside from it's speed) in taking the 50. But, then, I'm not a normal guy. 
If you're only taking two lenses, I'd leave out the 24-70. You still have the wide and the long (and usually accommodate the in-between with your feet). When I travel light, the 16-35 and the 70-200 are what I bring along almost 99% of the time.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 25, 2017)

jhpeterson said:


> I think it would be remiss not to have the 70-200, if nothing else but to record details. There also have to be times when you can't get close enough or you'd like the effect of a tele lens.
> Both the 16-35 and the 24-70 should round out your kit well. I see little to no value (aside from it's speed) in taking the 50. But, then, I'm not a normal guy.
> If you're only taking two lenses, I'd leave out the 24-70. You still have the wide and the long (and usually accommodate the in-between with your feet). When I travel light, the 16-35 and the 70-200 are what I bring along almost 99% of the time.



I don't use LR but I used a smart album-ish sort of approach to back out how little I use the 70-200. Since I got it in 2012, I have captured: 


1,759 pictures (from any lens) that I personally peg as a 3/5 star or better shot.



Only 105 of those were taken on the 70-200


It's a stellar, stellar lens. But I use it 4-5 times a year for the odd portraiture need or occasional varmint spotting while hiking or camping. It will not join me on this trip due to weight, what I prefer to shoot, and the relatively close confines of the city.

- A


----------



## Jopa (Apr 26, 2017)

Random Orbits said:


> 16-35 and the 50 prime plus the flash. With family photos, having a flash gives a lot more flexibility in lighting when trying to balance foreground/background exposure (fill) and for indoor shots. 16-35 for focal length flexibility in tight quarters. 50 for a slightly longer focal length and lower ambient light photography. 70mm is still too short for telephoto, and I'd almost always pick aperture flexibility (1.4 vs. 4) over 20mm and IS.



+1 for the flash. I hope to go to the UK next year, and I highly doubt I will have an opportunity to change lenses, so I'm thinking about taking just a 24-70/2.8 (I actually don't currently own one) and a flash, not even a camera. Just kidding. And a 5d-style camera. To my personal taste 24mm is more than wide enough in-city, 70mm is barely good enough for a portrait (half body), f/2.8 is fast enough to have a subject isolation if required, and the flash really helps to shoot under bright sun and balance with bright background. If need to go wider - I take handheld panoramas 



https://flic.kr/p/SAvjw1


----------



## hne (Apr 26, 2017)

Currently living in Stockholm, I'd suggest these spots for first week of June:

* If the weather is halfway cloudy in the morning (around 8 ), the view from the east side of Västerbron towards downtown Stockhom can be rather nice. The straight is 700 meters wide at a 2000 meter distance, so 85mm on full frame would give you the opportunities to get both shores in frame, with Gamla stan in the middle.
* Gamla stan, (literally Old Town) the original island that was Stockholm. Full of really old buildings and narrow alleys, down to less than a meter wide. Wide angle lens highly suggested, but you a 35/2 or 35/1.4 could be sufficient
* Fotografiska (photographic museum) as already mentioned. Don't need a camera for this one.
* Vasa museum as already mentioned. Wide angle lens highly recommended.
* After Vasa museum, take the ferry to Slussen at about 17:30 for a nice sunset over Södermalm. 70-85mm should be plenty narrow enough.
* There are high vantage points available at Monteliusvägen, Katarinahissen, Skansen (outdoor museum of swedish cultural heritage and wildlife) and the northern end of Tantolundsvägen. Google Streetview might give you an idea of what to look for, but we're probably talking details with long lenses or panoramas. Possibly portrait with your wife if you bring a tripod.
* For a coffee break, make sure to visit Drop Coffee or Johan&Nyström close to subway station Mariatorget. Nice area for street photography too. 24-50mm

Based on the above, I'd bring a 35 and an 85. A flash and/or a tripod for portraits of the both of you.


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 27, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I don't use LR but I used a smart album-ish sort of approach to back out how little I use the 70-200. Since I got it in 2012, I have captured:
> 
> 
> 1,759 pictures (from any lens) that I personally peg as a 3/5 star or better shot.
> ...


I guess you and I shoot quite differently. I've had a career as a photojournalist, sports and on-location commercial photographer. Many situations would come up where, despite packing a long tele, I could never get close enough. Even if I'd carry only three lenses, one would be a 300 - or longer.
I agree with you, in the city, a good wide angle is likely to be the lens most used. That's why the 16-35 is an obvious choice. But, unlike you, I find the 50mm focal length unnecessary and it's perspective uninteresting, which is why I'd want something longer. I'm just not sure that 70mm or even 85mm is enough for a lot of cases, say on the ferries around Copenhagen and Stockholm or when you want to zoom in on a architectural detail or isolate your subject.
You're right in that the 70-200/2.8 can be burdensome when you're trying to travel light. (I'm afraid I'm so used to it. In fact, it's the shortest in my three-lens kit when I shoot sailboat racing (the others are 300 and 500, and, yes, hand held). You can save a little bit of weight by removing the tripod mount. Or, better yet, rent or borrow the f:4 model; the IS version won't disappoint you.
I went back and looked into my catalogs to see what lenses I used most on recent overseas trips - Danube, Middle East, Greece and Australia. By a large margin, the 70-200 was my go to lens, with the 16-35 being used less than half as much. Even if I looked at only what I photographed in the cities, it still made up nearly half of my shots.
While I don't know how you shoot or what are your particular subjects (you can probably tell I don't have children), but I would think having something long (at least 100mm anyway) would be a good call. It's probably my photojournalist training, but what I most want to bring back from my trip is the story of where I've been


----------

